# Enabling Dual TV Mode



## Gaggi0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to enable the dual tv mode on my 622 so I can watch tv2 in a second room. It should be as easy as enabling it in the menu section, but when I go there the option is shaded as if it has been turned off. The mode button on the front of the machine does nothing.

The only thing I can think of is that the option has been disabled by the satelite company that I go through. (I do not go directly to Dish for support or service, but it is a Dish signal.) I don't know why they would do this. 

If they have disabled buttons and options, is there a way to reset the software/hardware so I can do this? The last tech guy I spoke with had no clue what I was talking about. 

Any help is appresciated.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

To enable either single or dual mode it's done by a front panel switch on both the 622 and 722, not from the setup menu display. If you are talking about menu, 6, 2 (shared view) those menu options are only available once the front panel switch (behind the little door on the right front side of the unit) had been set to single mode. If the option is not settable then you are already in dual mode.

If you press the menu button on your remote twice you get the system nfo screen If you read through it you can see if you are set for single or dual mode (4th line from the bottom-receiver mode)

Hope this helps.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ehb224 said:


> ...
> If you press the menu button on your remote twice you get the system nfo screen If you read through it you can see if you are set for single or dual mode (4th line from the bottom-receiver mode)


Or much more simply, simply press the "Select" button and read the mode on the left of the screen.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Or much more simply, simply press the "Select" button and read the mode on the left of the screen.


Or just look at the light on the front of the reciever to see if it's in single or dual mode - the TV doesn't even have to be on.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

"the satelite company that I go through" makes me think you might have a 622 with Q-box or some similar Multiple Dwelling Unit equipment.
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/equipment/qbox.shtml


> Receiver Features Not Supported:
> 
> * While in QAM mode, dual tuner receivers will function in single mode with Shared View disabled. The mode button on the front panel of the receiver is disabled. The receiver will still record two live programs at the same time, and use the PIP feature.
> * With all compatible receivers, the Customer Support Application is not supported when the receiver is connected with a Q-Box and in QAM mode, and the Customer Support button will be grayed out in DishHOME.


----------

